# Appareil photo pour AW!



## ibabar (5 Novembre 2016)

Salut à tous,
Certains sont peut-être tombé sur cette news: http://www.blessthisstuff.com/stuff/wear/watches/cmra-apple-watch-camera/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blessthisstuff/EGlC+(Bless+This+Stuff)
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/montre...ffre-appareil-photo-a-apple-watch-n57081.html
Il s'agit d'un bracelet pour Apple Watch, très ressemblant à celui en silicone mais avec une protubérance offrant une double caméra.
Les possibilités sont nombreuses, le poids semble contenu (35g) et la batterie indépendante (ne pompe pas sur celle de l'AW).












*Qu'en pensez-vous?*
En particulier en terme de discrétion (hormis la petite LED bleue, sur bracelet noir je trouve la caméra assez fondue), et en terme de design (on ne va pas dire que c'est magnifique, mais est-ce assez intégré pour être porté sans que ça n'apparaisse comme une verrue par les autres)?
Je m'étais intéressé au Narrative comme petit objet discret permettant de prendre des photos "sous le radar": http://getnarrative.com

_J'ai toujours peu du syndrome d'achat de gadget qui terminera dans un tiroir car invendable sur leboncoincoin (pas connu, pas recherché)..._


----------



## ibabar (11 Novembre 2016)

90 visionnages et pas un seul avis...!?


----------



## Vanton (12 Novembre 2016)

Tu veux en faire quoi... ?
Ça n'inspire pas confiance, ton gadget... [emoji57]


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu veux en faire quoi... ?


L'adage dit que "le meilleur appareil photo est celui qu'on a sur soi".
Et pour aller plus loin (ou prendre le terme "sur soi" au pied de la lettre!), on peut dire qu'avoir un téléphone dans la poche ou le sac ne permet pas d'être réactif dans pas mal de situations.


----------



## Vanton (12 Novembre 2016)

Vu la lenteur des apps sur la watch je sais pas si ça réglerait le problème...


----------

